# Colbert likely running for president in 2012



## Xuphor (Jan 13, 2012)

Source: His show. He just announced it. Less than a minute ago.

I'll post more details later when some major website mentions all the details of the politics, but I thought I'd post this now.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 13, 2012)

Are you sure he was being serious?


----------



## LINK289 (Jan 13, 2012)

^I really can't tell xD


----------



## Xuphor (Jan 13, 2012)

Pretty damn sure. He had his usual comedy stuff going on because it was on his show, but considering he legally transfered his superpac to Jon Stewart (he had his lawyer look up what papers are needed, etc), I'm pretty sure it's serious.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 13, 2012)

...not sure if this is good or not? SO CONFUSED.


----------



## sputnix (Jan 13, 2012)

yeah I doubt this


----------



## BrightNeko (Jan 13, 2012)

The guy did this in 08 not seriously though, if he goes in this time seriously he could probably pull out a win. The down side would be, what kind of president would he be?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 13, 2012)

I'd vote for him. 
Certainly beats the living hell out of many of the candidates currently on display.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 13, 2012)

Trashed post said:


> _*snip_


HAHA YOUR SO FUNNY BECAUSE HE'S TOTALLY A MUSLIM AND THIS IS RELEVANT TO THE THREAD.

Reported for irrelevance.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jan 13, 2012)

He does satire politics. No doubt he was joking.


----------



## Thesolcity (Jan 13, 2012)

BrightNeko said:


> The guy did this in 08 not seriously though, if he goes in this time seriously he could probably pull out a win. The down side would be, what kind of president would he be?



What Schwarzenegger was to California I'm assuming. O_O


----------



## OJClock (Jan 13, 2012)

juggernaut911 said:


> He does satire politics. No doubt he was joking.


unfortunately most voters don't understand what satire is.

more on topic: colbert probably could get most of the student vote which could throw the election.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 13, 2012)

Thesolcity said:


> BrightNeko said:
> 
> 
> > The guy did this in 08 not seriously though, if he goes in this time seriously he could probably pull out a win. The down side would be, what kind of president would he be?
> ...


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 13, 2012)

OJClock said:


> colbert probably could get most of the student vote which could throw the election.


it will be the same exact situation as Ron Paul


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 13, 2012)

A person on TV running for President, that's almost as bad as Julia Gillard


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 13, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> A person on TV running for President, that's almost as bad as Julia Gillard



Or Ronald Reagan?


----------



## Celice (Jan 13, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4d_FvgQ1csE

I'd much rather see this guy get the votes. His vision is actually more accurate than Rent's-Too-Damn-High party's agenda too.


----------



## Jennyfurr (Jan 13, 2012)

I'd vote for Colbert.  =P


----------



## Lanlan (Jan 13, 2012)

I'd vote for him. I also heard Randy Blythe from Lamb of God is running, this is gonna be a crazy year.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I think Colbert could be effective if he serious'd up. The problem is, if he puts on any sort of campaign, it's likely going to be comedy based, which would hurt his chances if was seriously playing for all the marbles. I think the public at large knows more about his political tendencies and ideals more than they do most other politicians running, anyways. I wouldn't be surprised if he outplaced most or all of the other minor parties.


----------



## Valwin (Jan 13, 2012)

wtf is this news ?


----------



## kevan (Jan 13, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> A person on TV running for President, that's almost as bad as Julia Gillard


Sorry but nobody knows about Australia... including me >_>

On Topic: Never heard of him


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 13, 2012)

kevan said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > A person on TV running for President, that's almost as bad as Julia Gillard
> ...


Damn, hoping to turn this into a rage thread for the Carbon Tax


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm just gonna move this to GOT.

I do love Colbert but it's most certainly a joke. He ran last election and was kicked out. If he doesn't, he'll just bleed votes from Obama and neither of them will win.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 13, 2012)

Here's a link to the clip from last night's episode.

To the people suspecting that he will divert votes away from Obama, it appears that he will be actually running as a Republican in the South Carolina primary. It's all speculation at this point, but I'd guess that he's doing this to throw a monkey wrench into the Republican contest for the nomination. 

Honestly, I just can't wait to see what happens next.


----------



## shortz1994 (Jan 13, 2012)

fist bump. thats all i'm going to say.. nice way to shake things up. Obama is a joke, asking for more money to barrow,raising the debt ceiling. on top of all this, we( the united states), look like a joke to the rest of the world,an no one takes us seriously anymore,an after what happened with the marines,(pissing on dead bodies) this has caused  us to look even worse.
the republicans, are one big frat boy party an no better, go ahead an vote for any of those jokers if you want, we will be even worse off. gingrich can't keep his hands out of the cookie jar.(look at his record,they don't charge you with ethics violation for nothing, ron paul, too old,an not stable enough.(mentally). mitt romney, just remember the salem witch trials. but this time it will be the poor suffering an not witches.
I'm all for colbert running. atleast he'll have the brass nutts to tell the truth.


----------



## Veho (Jan 13, 2012)

Stephen Colbert for president...


----------



## smile72 (Jan 13, 2012)

He can't run in the South Carolina primary, it's too late to get put on the ballot and South Carolina does not allow write-in candidates.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

BrightNeko said:


> The guy did this in 08 not seriously though, if he goes in this time seriously he could probably pull out a win. The down side would be, *what kind of president would he be?*



Compared to what?

But were he serious, I don't think the country would take him serious; therefore, I don't believe he would stay long in the race, let alone win.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 13, 2012)

smile72 said:


> He can't run in the South Carolina primary, it's too late to get put on the ballot and South Carolina does not allow write-in candidates.



I doubt he would go through all of this (specifically declaring that he was forming "an exploratory committee to lay the groundwork for my possible candidacy for the president of the United States of South Carolina.") if it was already too late.​


----------



## Helpful Corn (Jan 13, 2012)

Will his campaign be sponsered by Spicy Sweet Chilli Doritos again?


----------



## shortz1994 (Jan 13, 2012)

doritos or dr.pepper 10 ( the mans drink)..


----------



## smile72 (Jan 13, 2012)

It is too late. South Carolina does not allow write-ins.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 13, 2012)

smile72 said:


> It is too late. South Carolina does not allow write-ins.



And again, he would not be doing this if there wasn't some way for him to get on the ballot. What that is, I have no idea, but common sense dictates that he would have been planning this out in advance; if there was absolutely no way he could get in now, then why wait for so long? (Unless that's part of the joke which, knowing Colbert, it may very well be. Call it a hunch, though, but that doesn't sound right).

For the time being, we're all going to have to wait for more specific information to come to light. Count me, at the very least, very interested.


----------

